# xmlrpc Datenbankabfrage



## afroasiate (26. Aug 2010)

Guten Tag,

programmiere gerade ein Programm um EAN Codes (Barcodes) abzufragen.

Das ganze soll dann so ablaufen das man z.b. die EAN Nummer 9002490100070 eintippt und dann als Rückgabe von einer Datenbank bekommt das es sich um eine Red Bull Dose handelt.

Als Datenbank dient upcdatabase.com dort gibt es auch einen Java Code Schnipsel der dabei helfen soll.


```
import redstone.xmlrpc.XmlRpcClient;
import redstone.xmlrpc.XmlRpcStruct;

public static String getUPCText(String upc)
{
    String text = "";
    try
    {
        XmlRpcClient client  = new XmlRpcClient( "http://www.upcdatabase.com/rpc", false);
        XmlRpcStruct result  = (XmlRpcStruct)client.invoke( "lookupUPC", new Object[] { upc } );
        HashMap      results = (HashMap)result;

        if (
            results.size()>0 &&
            results.get("message").toString().equalsIgnoreCase("Database entry found"))
        {
            text = results.get("description").toString()+" "+results.get("size").toString();
        }
    }
    catch (Exception e)
    {
    }
    return text;
}
```

Ich habe die Redstone XML-RPC Library in mein Eclipse Projekt ein gefügt und zusätzlich noch diesen Import dazu geschrieben.


```
import java.util.HashMap;
```

Bekomme nun allerdings noch dieses Warning bezogen auf diese Zeile:



```
HashMap      results = (HashMap)result;
```



Multiple markers at this line
	- HashMap is a raw type. References to generic type HashMap<K,V> should be 
	 parameterized
	- Line breakpoint:eancode [line: 197] - getUPCText(String)


Kann mir eventuell jemand helfen? Komme im Moment nicht weiter und kann scheinbar wegen diesem Warning nicht weiter arbeiten.


Danke schon mal wenn sich jemand das ganze anschaut.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## maki (26. Aug 2010)

Die Warning sind nicht das eigentliche Problem, vielleciht aber doch.
Tendenziell können XMlRpc Aufrufe entweder Arrays oder "einzelne" Objekte sein.

Du schluckst die Exception, dadurch siehst du nichtmal ob es zu Fehlern kommt.


----------



## afroasiate (26. Aug 2010)

Hmm habe es eben noch mal getestet. Scheinbar liegt es an upcdatabase.com es kommt nämlich kein Rückgabewert.

Naja schade halt war eh nur Spielerei das ganze.


----------

